# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  máy tính báo lỗi this copy of Windows is not activated

## thanhle117

cả nhà cho e hỏi.máy tính báo lỗi this copy of windows is not activated. thì khắc phục bằng cách nào? thank cả nhà....

----------


## tienril

bạn hãy nói xem máy bạn dùng win gì
để mọi người có thể giúp bạn chính xác nhất
máy bạn bị phát hiện dùng win lậu rồi

bạn hãy nói win gì nhé

----------


## quataovang

ban nay khong phai chinh hang roi. ban mo chuc nang update cho cho update xong the la duoc. voi dieu kien la phai co internet nha

----------

